# can anybody list schools with really good emt/paramedic programs



## runlittlerabbitrun (Apr 21, 2013)

hello i was just wonder what the best schools were to receive training from in southern California


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 21, 2013)

I am biased but I would have to say Crafton Hills College in Yuciapa for EMT and medic. Mt Sac in the covina also has a really good medic program from what I've heard.


----------



## terrible one (Apr 21, 2013)

It is difficult in SoCal but stay away from PTI and NCTI and you be alright.


----------



## Eltdolly (Apr 21, 2013)

I went to ciemt for my emt-b since elac was full but I'm sure any emt class at any college is just as good


----------



## bbmtnbb (Apr 29, 2013)

I've heard that but why stay away from NCTI?  The medic that said it went to Mt. Sac. Just not sure of the critic why? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 29, 2013)

NCTI has a rep of turning out bad EMTs and Medics. Also their Medic class costs somewhere around $10,000 (from people I know who took the class. It's more than double other medic programs) and I know students who had to wait 6+ months after finishing didactic to get placed out in the field.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 29, 2013)

If it's in the LA/OC area... it's probably a bad course. Bad protocols leads to bad courses to teach bad protocols. But I have a bias for thinking.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 29, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> If it's in the LA/OC area... it's probably a bad course. Bad protocols leads to bad courses to teach bad protocols. *But I have a bias for thinking.*


Such a bad habit that is, isn't it? 

Anyway, look for programs that teach the knowledge and then perhaps add in protocols later. Why? A Paramedic grad could easily end up in another part of the state and should have minimal difficulty adapting to the "new" protocols there. Relatively speaking, my program taught us a lot... and while they used local protocol for certain testing, they stressed that other areas have different protocols, procedures, authorized skills, etc. We were trained in basically all the authorized skills in California at the time, including many of the local optional skills. The program was expensive, it still is, but it's certainly no NCTI... Oh, and we also were told repeatedly that our learning should NEVER stop.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 29, 2013)

Ditto what AK said. To be honest though it really is student dependant. If the student doesn't put the time in to learn the material outside of class then they are doomed to struggle unless you have a lot of ED experience and your core sciences already completed. EMT experience is a plus, but If you did IFT or had a bad paramedic partner then..... Nuff said on that. 

Talk to other students who have your same learning style and see what they personally thought about the programs, because if a instructor is unable to pick up on its students learning styles and be able to put it into the different contexts then THAT is a bad program. 

While each school will focus medication doses typically on local standards they should also be touching on all NREMT drugs which you will be expected to know as they ARE all fair game come testing time.


----------



## mo2002 (May 25, 2013)

I just finished passing my EMT course at EMT. I took the 4 week course, it was arduous, specifically knowing you had a test 4 times a week and a grueling skills day every Friday but I survived! 

I recommend ciemt, I went to the long beach/signal hill campus. I heard the CSULB and Bakersfield community college have good turnouts as well as the UCLA program.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 25, 2013)

I paid right around 10k for medic school and I'm a firm believer that I got the education that I paid for. I did not go to NCTI though.

I've met good medics that went there but I've also heard horror stories about them. Internships in particular.

People might yell about it but Dan Freeman medic program seems like it could be a good program if you put in the effort. I know a guy that went there that's an awesome medic but I've also heard the classmates can be kinda a pain.

Always heard good things about Mt. Sac.

Not from SoCal, never lived there so this is all from reading posts on here over the last few years.


----------



## gruntdoc (Jun 2, 2013)

*Ncti?*

I keep reading really bad things about Ncti , is this school really that  bad? I know some in antelope valley who is FF /medic that went Ncti ,and he is happy where he is at and all he had to say was you get out what you put in. It was more expensive than others, but he had other things to tend to, mainly family and a full time job.Would like any feedback from you guys.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 2, 2013)

gruntdoc said:


> I keep reading really bad things about Ncti , is this school really that  bad? I know some in antelope valley who is FF /medic that went Ncti ,and he is happy where he is at and all he had to say was you get out what you put in. It was more expensive than others, but he had other things to tend to, mainly family and a full time job.Would like any feedback from you guys.



I've seen a couple good medics come out of NCTI. The main reasons for the really bad things are the cost. It is pretty much double what other medic schools charge. And it could take 6+ months after you finish classroom stuff to get a preceptor for your field time.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jun 2, 2013)

It depends on the area.. There is good schools all over socal and like someone said "You get out what you put into it." Most jobs don't care about which school you went to you will still be viewed as a medic. Thats why 12k for a school like UCLA is just the same as a 3k Mt. Sac program


----------



## Fire51 (Jun 2, 2013)

I have heared good and bad thing about NCTI but I know a lot of medics that have gone their and are now really good paramedics, most are supervisors in big companies after just a couple years in field, most of them toke in around the sacramento area. I have also heard that's where people in las Vegas take there program but don't know how good it is there, others might be able to put more info about that.


----------



## gruntdoc (Jun 2, 2013)

*Ncti bound?*

Thanks guys for your wise input, being that I work full time extended format schools are  really what I need . I'm in socal, so riverside isn't  that bad of a drive. That medic I met in the antelope valley really made sense of everything,.thanks again guys and ill let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## dC0m (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure if you're interested in the San Diego area as well.

A lot of the Community Colleges down here have EMT programs. I went to Miramar Community College and I had two experienced paramedics as my instructors (one is a fire captain over at Lakeside, the other is captain in the administrative department of San Diego Fire & Rescue). Great program, a lot of EMTs I know down here in SD went through the program at Miramar college (different instructor, but same curriculum). Price-wise; completely reasonable - with books, tuition, uniform, and assessment fees - roughly $500 - $600. Not sure how much it is at other schools / programs, but I felt my money was well worth it. 

I've never heard anything negative about other programs in the SD, except for EMSTA college. My instructors and other EMTs had nothing but negative comments for their medic program - not sure why. Not sure about their EMT program though.. I feel like people don't take EMSTA as seriously because they might be a for-profit school versus community colleges (again, my .02)?


----------



## giraphelant (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm going to start next month in Riverside with this program called West Coast EMT. It's 1k and seems legit. I hope it's legit! But check it out if you're looking in the area.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Jun 5, 2013)

After seeing the quality of EMTs and medics that NCTI produces, I'd second the advice to stay away from them.  There really is something to be said about more stringent programs that don't have a problem cutting a student when they are failing to perform.  NCTI will pass anyone, and they deal in quantity rather than quality.  

Daniel Freeman in LA is a great program, as long as you can get in.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 5, 2013)

Is Mt SAC Paramedic degree program good, or would I be better looking somewhere else? I've heard it's decent but never got any specifics.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Is Mt SAC Paramedic degree program good, or would I be better looking somewhere else? I've heard it's decent but never got any specifics.



I've heard it is an awesome program. Last time I checked their NREMT pass rate was extremely high.

EDIT: these are the only results I have been able to find online. They are a couple years old though. 

http://www.emsa.ca.gov/paramedic/files/Paramedic_NREMT_Pass_Rates_2011.pdf


----------

